# Sty on Eyelid



## SUZQ53 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm new this site. My little "Bobbie" has a reoccurring eye problem. She has been treated by my vet for this issue with drops and ointments. The eye cleared up, but now its back. 

She has a red bump on the bottom of her eyelid. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it. There's no change in her personality. I have been putting drops in three times a day. My vet gave me Tobramycin solution. Should I ask for something else?

Why or what is causing the recurrence of this sty? Does anyone have any suggestions? Does she need more green veggies (she doesn't really like them too much)?

I will try to add a pic, but it was really hard to get a close up since she's so active. Bobbie will be 1 year old in April and eats many things; seed, pellets, fruit/veggie blends, whole wheat. She absolutely goes crazy when she sees a potato chip (of course I don't let her eat them because of the salt) but will grab a tiny bite if she can. She wants to eat what I eat but I am aware of what foods are "no no's". 

The vet had me add a drop of vitamin A to her diet, he said it would help the eye. 

One last thing....could water cause the stye? She took a shower with me and soon after that, the stye appeared. I only give her filtered water to drink but the shower is plain ole tap water. Could this be the problem? 


Please what do you think?? Thanks Sue and Bobbie


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That doesn't look too good. I would take her in again just to check back with the vet.


----------

